# Twist mechanism & other made in USA



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 17, 2013)

I have made this twist mechanism a couple of weeks ago. It was all made on the cnc. All the parts are brass but I might make some out of delrin. I have not made it for a specific pen or type of pen but wanted to see if I could make it work and I am pleased to say that it works perfectly!


 

Last Picture - This also something we have been working on to have a pen that clips in, instead of having threads.
We are very happy with the results.





Comments are welcome!


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 17, 2013)

Are the twist mechanisms designed to work with a specific pen kit or are they 'generic'?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 17, 2013)

I like it. Does the twist mechanism work with a parker refill and will it be possible to purchase just the mechanism?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 17, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> Are the twist mechanisms designed to work with a specific pen kit or are they 'generic'?


 

Like I said in the post this one was just a prototype and not for a specific kit. It works with Parker style refill and a pencil mechanism.


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ummmm .... I guess it would help if I read all the words. :frown:


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 18, 2013)

MADE IN U.S.A !!!!


----------



## kyaggie (Apr 19, 2013)

Fantastic! That will be a great addition to your already fantastic USA made kits!

Mike


----------

